# preparing food



## J** (Jun 26, 2014)

I ave to prepare all my meals the night before work and am finding my chicken and rice is so dry!

Any tips to combat this?

I cook the chicken in the george forman with some form of herbs or spices and use the uncle bens 10 min boil in a bag rice


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Can't comment on the rice but I don't use my George Foreman any more cos it makes food dry.

You can boil chicken with herbs and spices in the water which will make it retain more moisture, I just cook a couple of days worth in the oven though and it's fine.


----------



## Bdub (Jan 7, 2012)

Roast the chicken.

25-35mins in oven. 160'c

Keeps moist

The Maggi Boil In The Bag's are good as well. Minimal preparation.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

I tend to fry mine in water or stock. But then also the next morning add some more stock/ puree or whatever to it. All possible with very low fat, keeps the moisture and makes the repetition tolerable mate.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

J** said:


> I ave to prepare all my meals the night before work and am finding my chicken and rice is so dry!
> 
> Any tips to combat this?
> 
> I cook the chicken in the george forman with some form of herbs or spices and use the uncle bens 10 min boil in a bag rice


Boil your chicken,add water to your rice post cook


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Boil your chicken,add water to your rice post cook


Yup and this works particularly well if you're putting your food in a flask


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

I eat cold chicken, with avocado on the side.

Natures butter!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Poach the chicken...

Add olive oil to rice

Do no overcooke it

Simple


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I slow rost 150c whole 2kg chicken for 90 min

Only 5 £ and moist as a nuns c?nt lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

However in an ideal world you wouldnt be responsible for that chickens demise.

Meat free buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## CodyMac (Jan 13, 2014)

J** said:


> I ave to prepare all my meals the night before work and am finding my chicken and rice is so dry!
> 
> Any tips to combat this?
> 
> I cook the chicken in the george forman with some form of herbs or spices and use the uncle bens 10 min boil in a bag rice


Wrap the chicken in foil and then cook on the George Foreman.

Add your herbs and spices as usual, works very well for holding moisture and flavour within the chicken.


----------



## rfclee (May 12, 2013)

nandos sauce


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

Bdub said:


> Roast the chicken.
> 
> 25-35mins in oven. 160'c
> 
> ...


+1 for the maggi's bags


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I fry my chicken. Slice it so it's half as thick, season with nandos rub, fry. Microwave for min and half to heat up. any longer you'll struggle to swallow it. George foreman grill is definitely up there with my worst purchases. ****e.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I also cut mine in to bits after I've cooked it. That seems to help when reheating so it doesn't go dry.


----------

